# Another Orchidinn order



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2021)

After emailing back and forth with Sam I placed another order. This time I got M Koopowitz, PSH0135 which has been blooming out with 80 cm petals! I have his PSH0146 which was in spike at the time but the last flower was the only one to survive and open. Knock dead beautiful but with shorter petals, ~28 cm. I'm expecting double that on future blooms. 
I also picked up his cross PSH0159, Mem Hinz Rengers x sandie. Both are FANTASTIC PLANTS! Wide leaves. Super healthy, about 30 cm LS. 


One additional plant sent at no charge because I used my 30% off coupon from the AOS for renewing my membership. hirsutissimum


----------



## grubea (Apr 22, 2021)

Post pictures when they bloom .


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 23, 2021)

Exciting


----------



## emydura (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks good.

Are there any photos of these 80 cm MK's. Most sanderianum's wouldn't get to 80 cm.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 23, 2021)

Dang...80 cm. That’s awesome!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 23, 2021)

Rick, good luck with these plants of first quality.  Needless to say....some day we'll see them flowering here.


----------

